# Chirping?



## Niloc5 (Aug 3, 2009)

as you know, i just took in a little pigeon. hes on a corn/and pea diet right now and is drinking water! I had to swish my had in the water for 15 min while he ran his beak up and down on the outside trying to mimick but he finally got it-so cute!

he is becoming quite the talker. Its not really a chirp, but no to long eathier...right in between-a little less than a second. is he trying to tell me something, hungry?? when he wistles, i wistle back and this can go on between 1-5 min

thanks!,

Colin


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Is it squeaking sound?


----------



## Niloc5 (Aug 3, 2009)

half wistle, half squeak


----------



## Niloc5 (Aug 3, 2009)

usually i start it


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

So...now you 2 are communicating in pigeon or dove?! Cute.


----------



## Niloc5 (Aug 3, 2009)

okay! just making shure he wasnt asking for something


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

I had a dear little squeaker in recently, probably 6 - 7 weeks old. He squeaked when I came into the room, squeaked when I was leaving. He also squeaked and nibbled at my fingers, but was quite able to eat from a dish - think he'd only just figured that out a couple of days before. Even older ones, until they get their 'coo' may squeak at adult birds to be fed though they are self-feeding and may have just eaten. I think sometimes they are just babies who want a little attention and to feel secure 

John


----------



## Niloc5 (Aug 3, 2009)

Thanks John! Helped alot


----------

